# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Protecting Costco Cedarwood Playhouse

## subyroo

My Grandkids have a Costco brand Cedarwood Playhouse, it is beginning to look a bit weathered and needs treating to preserve the structure.   
I am far, far from being a handyman, more your "go for - hold this" type.  :Sad1:  
What I would like to find out is the following, would it be best to use a Cedarwood Oil to repaint the playhouse or use something like Floods Spa N Deck Wood Finish?   

> Spa-N-Deck is guaranteed not to crack, flake or peel even in the  toughest climatic conditions for a period of 2 years on horizontal  surfaces such as decks and for 4 years on vertical surfaces such as  weatherboards and fences. THAT IS OUR GUARANTEE.

  If Cedarwood Oil is used how long would it be before the kids could use it again without getting oil stains on their clothing?
I am leaning towards the Floods Spa N Deck Wood Finish as we have Floods Spa N Deck in Merbau Kwila on our patio deck and it lasts a helluva lot lot than any decking oil we have used in the past and looks really good to boot. 
TIA.

----------


## dan76n

I used spa n deck on a cedar wood pool filter box at our last house on the gold coast and it came up great. 
I used Jarrah as thats what was on our decks.

----------

